# New Megadeth



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Endgame came out today. I bought it, and I fucking love it. It's the best album they've put out since _Rust in Peace_!!!  It's pure fucking thrash metal, through and through, and it's a reminder to all metalheads that Megadeth is the best of the big four Thrash bands (at least in my opinion).

I figured it'd be worth a shot to post it up on FAF, see if anyone else has heard it.  If not, oh well. I'll enjoy my metalz anyway. ^^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 15, 2009)

Dave Mustaine Sounds Like A Vagina

EDIT: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qJCSBsm9UZA/SjPNGqXd-SI/AAAAAAAABwo/f_iPMrnv1_4/s1600-h/slayer_arm.jpg


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, You scare me, dude.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Ok, You scare me, dude.


 
Why? Cuz we've been talking about Mustaine on another thread? lol


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

No, load blown scares me.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Load blown, slayer sucks. All their shit is the same.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 15, 2009)

I just listened to a few songs from it on YouTube, it's alright, but I don't think I'll buy it. or even bother to download it through illicit means.


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll probably get it. Mustaine hasn't dissapointed me yet, and I really liked _United Abominations._

Also, _Headcrusher _reminds me of _Blessed are the Dead._


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> I'll probably get it. Mustaine hasn't dissapointed me yet, and I really liked _United Abominations._
> 
> Also, _Headcrusher _reminds me of _Blessed are the Dead._


 
_United Abominations_ and _The System has Failed_ were a huge step up from _The World Needs a Hero _and the unmentionable album, and I think this one topped both of them. ^^

I love that they seem to be getting better with age.

EDIT: And the song "Bodies" sounds like "Peace Sells". That in itself is awesome. =D


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2009)

Man, what are you talking about? I liked_ The World Needs a Hero_. Granted, it was no _Rust in Peace_, but it was awesome either way.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> Man, what are you talking about? I liked_ The World Needs a Hero_. Granted, it was no _Rust in Peace_, but it was awesome either way.


 
Well, yeah, I liked _The World Needs a Hero _too (and it has what is probably my all-time favorite Megadeth song, "Dread and the Fugitive Mind"), but it wasn't as good as its two successors.  That's all I mean by that.

The only album I didn't like from them is, obviously, _Risk_, and _Cryptic Writings _was a bit weak as well.  But other than that, their track record is flawless.

Regardless, they're putting out good fucking metal. =D


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I already heard. Despite a couple of bad albums, it's to good to know Megadeth hasn't gone to shit like Metallicrap.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Yeah, I already heard. Despite a couple of bad albums, it's to good to know Megadeth hasn't gone to shit like Metallicrap.


 
Damn right. I actually don't really like anything from Metallica after _...And Justice For All_. I don't even like the Black Album. They've been shit after their first 4 albums.


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 15, 2009)

Metallica died when Cliff Burton did.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Metallica died when Cliff Burton did.


 
Well, after _...And Justice For All_, which was driven by the memory of his death. Hetfield was pure emotion on that album. After that, I totally agree.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 15, 2009)

Slayer owns


You're a wack bitch


Tom Araya could fuck your shit up, bro.


I don't see any guys lining up to have Megadeth carved into their fucking arms. I wonder why???


I hardly even listen to thrash it's not heavy enough but Slayer, Fastkill, Kreator, those guys are alright, y'know?

EDIT: So's Blind Illusion


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Slayer owns
> 
> 
> You're a wack bitch
> ...


 
Whatever dude. It's not always about being as heavy as possible. It's about good music, not decibals.  I'd much rather listen to Mustaine than Araya anyday.

On an unrelated note, happy birthday Load_Blown! ^^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 15, 2009)

LISTEN TO THE SANE ASYLUM GODDAMMIT ARGGHHH I'M SO ANGRY LISTENING TO THE METAL MUSIC



NOW I'M GONNA GO GET SOME MILKSHAKES ARGGGGHHHHH SHIT FUCK


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been seriously losing track with music recently, I have to admit I never even knew this was even close to being out yet. I'll have to hear a couple of the tracks first, but chances are I'll most likely be getting it.

_United Abominations_ had a few good tracks, and those few were still worth it, but I couldn't help but feel there was a definite decline from their previous efforts.

And I have to totally agree with the previous comments about Slayer and the new Metallica stuff. I really can't say I've ever heard anything I like from them. I know that it's slightly ironic I'm even saying this, but to me that stuff is just noise.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 16, 2009)

Noise are music too


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 16, 2009)

Noise can be coordinated or uncoordinated. To me that kind of stuff just falls into the latter and never really appeals to me. 

After all, if I wanted uncoordinated noise I could just step outside for a while.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Load blown, slayer sucks. All their shit is the same.



Dude, not cool :|


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 16, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Dude, not cool :|


 
Well, sorry dude. You can't agree on everything.


----------

